# DIY mount for Etrex 30--Spare Parts



## shorner (Jul 14, 2009)

OK, so I got my new Etrex 30 yesterday, only to find out that the provided mount did not fit. After taking a look at the Garmin-specific model (and reading the horror stories of GPS-ejection due to the poor quality of the mount) I decided to take matters into my own hands. After countless seconds of internet searching, while I did admire the DIY attempts of many (a sponge and 3 rubber bands being my favorite), none seemed suitable for the off road, rooty/rocky bump ridden life for which my Etrex had unwittingly been conscripted. After evaluating my available spare parts inventory, here's what is required (see pics):
-1 clip pedal "basket"
-hockey friction tape (blade tape--sticky on both sides)
-2 black 8" zip ties
-1 large o-ring/gasket (leftover bike light mount, but plumbing quality will also work)
-1 small (~1.5"x0.5"x0.25") foam block with adhesive on one side
-1 iced coffee (optional)

Step 1: Wrap about 5-6" of the hockey tape around the handle bar (see pic). I chose this type of tape because it remains sticky/adherent in the wet/hot/cold--important to keep the unit from spinning around the bars.

Step 2: Using a Dremel, I removed the portion of the pedal clip that bolts it to the pedal. This left a few sharp edges, which were easily filed smooth.

Step3: Using the zip ties (I used 2), attach the pedal clip to the bar. There were a few places to which you could attach the basket/clip, which affords some vertical adjustment. I put mine as far forward as possible, to keep it out of my "drip zone".

Step 4: Trip a bit out of the middle of the foam block, then fix it to the mount. This really snugs things up when the unit is installed, and provides an additional level of attachment/cushion.

Step 5: Thread the o-ring through the metal loop on the back of the unit and "knot" it in place.

Step 6: To install, simply loop the o-ring over the front of the installed clip, seat the unit on the foam block, and voila.

I have to say that this holds the unit in place remarkably well. Tested this on some curbs, log piles, creek crossings, and the unit hasn't so much as budged. For asthetics, I may remove, with the Dremel, a bit more of the north-end of the toe clip, but I want to test this on a few rides first. As this end is a bit wider than where the o-ring normally rests, it serves as a layer of protection (from ejection) should the unit ever become dislodged.

All in all, this took about 10 minutes to complete. Enjoy!

Scott


----------

